# Club Intrawest Sandestin



## jdunn1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Anyone every exchanged into this resort via RCI?  As an ex DVC member, this resort was available to us and almost booked it a few times but never did.  I just put a request in for a week through RCI. Wondering what other tugger's experiences have been, here.  Is it an easy trade?  Is the resort nice?  I asked for a two bedroom.  Thanks.

-Jim


----------



## TSPam (Apr 24, 2012)

HI,
I have never been there but am a Club intrawest member and have looked into it a bit.
The resort overlooks that bay not the ocean.
Many of the rooms have parking lot or community views
The rooms look very nice and though a little smaller than some Marriott properties they compare well. My Club intrawest trades well for me into Marriott ( I am grandfathered into being able to trade with II )
You can get some info from the Club intrawest site in the tour the place page.
I would say that they are a lot like DVC properties (slightly smaller kitchens and living rooms than other upscale properties)


----------



## jdunn1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you, Pam.  I knew it is not on the ocean.  Oddly, there are no nice timeshares directly on the ocean in the Florida Panhandle.  There are plenty of nice resorts located near the ocean but there is only one resort directly on the water, a Wyndham in Panama City that I would call gold star quality resort.

I would pick an ocean front resort over an inland resort any day, but the Club IntraWest resort looks like it is in a fun area.  Lots of biking, which reminds me of Hilton Head and adjacent to a neat shopping and entertainment district.  I'm not sure if that resort appears in II very often, but I am thinking it does not.  There is a Holiday Inn resort in the same area that looks nice, but I just do not ever see these resorts in RCI.

The rooms at the IntraWest look, nice, but I think they are small.  The kitchen looks really small, but I am not sure if all the units have small kitchens or if most do or only the studios have small kitchens.

I've read the tripadvisor reviews and people seem to really like the resort and the area around the resort.  I would like to see that part of Florida, but I'm not sure my trade will come through.  Too bad the Marriott resort in that area is so far from the ocean.  



TSPam said:


> HI,
> I have never been there but am a Club intrawest member and have looked into it a bit.
> The resort overlooks that bay not the ocean.
> Many of the rooms have parking lot or community views
> ...


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 24, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Thank you, Pam.  I knew it is not on the ocean.  Oddly, there are no nice timeshares directly on the ocean in the Florida Panhandle.  There are plenty of nice resorts located near the ocean but there is only one resort directly on the water, a Wyndham in Panama City that I would call gold star quality resort.
> 
> I would pick an ocean front resort over an inland resort any day, but the Club IntraWest resort looks like it is in a fun area.  Lots of biking, which reminds me of Hilton Head and adjacent to a neat shopping and entertainment district.  I'm not sure if that resort appears in II very often, but I am thinking it does not.  There is a Holiday Inn resort in the same area that looks nice, but I just do not ever see these resorts in RCI.
> 
> ...



I've never stayed there, but own a condo close by and had their Thanksgiving buffet in the convention ballroom  a couple years ago.  You will have a great time in Baytowne Wharf.  It is just a few steps to the restaurants and shops from the timeshare.  Don't miss Rum Runners dueling piano bar every night.  There is also a continuous-loop tram that takes you throughout Sandestin and over to the beach, which is arguably the most beautiful beach in the continental U.S.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 24, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> I would pick an ocean front resort over an inland resort any day, but the Club IntraWest resort looks like it is in a fun area.  Lots of biking, which reminds me of Hilton Head and adjacent to a neat shopping and entertainment district.  I'm not sure if that resort appears in II very often, but I am thinking it does not.
> 
> The rooms at the IntraWest look, nice, but I think they are small.  The kitchen looks really small, but I am not sure if all the units have small kitchens or if most do or only the studios have small kitchens.



I've stayed at the CI Sandestin 4 times now on CI points, not because I especially like it (I would prefer to be right on a beach too) but because it's easy to reserve internally.  The last TUG review is mine.

The variety in the units is huge - only the studios are small and have small kitchenettes, but then there are at least 3 different types of 1BRs and several 2BR types.  As an exchanger you would likely get the parking lot view, which is pretty awful IMO.

I also trade with II and not RCI, so don't know how easy a trade it might be in RCI.  This CI location does not trade in II at all, so you would never get it that way.  You could also ask for a direct exchange with a CI member.


----------



## jdunn1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Boy, you guys.  Now, I want to go to this resort right now.  I'm sold on the place, just don't have high expecations of my trade request coming through.  I've read that most of the views are not good and I am pretty sure I read something a while ago about somone paying for a better view, but it was something like $75 extra a day for a bay view.  If my trade comes through, I will expect a bad view, but we don't spend a lot of time on the balcony, so that doesn't bother me as much as it might bother other people.

I would definately do a direct trade, but my experience with that process has not been good.  Plus, I would have to use my WM points for any direct exchange and booking WM resorts internally is hard -- so I don't think I would find much anyone would be interested in.  I do much better with trades through RCI, where WM works great.

I didn't know so many of you IntraWest owners trade through II.  This resort is not in II but I do see some of the Canadian resorts (not Whistler) in II a lot.  I'm guessing that whenever a Sandestine owner trades through II, what is given to II in return is one of the Canadian resorts. Not exactly a fair exchange 

I'm glad to hear the beach is so nice.  If I get my trade, it will be for the first week in April, so not sure how warm the ocean will be, but we have done Hilton Head that early in the year and know not to expect much from the beach in early April.  Whatever that shopping center is called sounds wonderful.  If I understand things, there is some kind of ammusement park or action park in that plaza -- with a zip line and rope course, and stuff like that.  If that is something you can walk or bike to easily from the resort, it sounds fantastic.

I haven't figured out the beach thing, yet.  In reading trip advisor I hear there is a tram and then in another post, the tram is no longer running.  Looking on a map, the beach looks across the street and then past some other condos?  I take it riding your bike or walking to the beach is not an option.  Just wondering how you get there?  Do you have to drive or is there an easy shuttle?  Thanks.

-Jim


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 24, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Boy, you guys.  Now, I want to go to this resort right now.  I'm sold on the place, just don't have high expecations of my trade request coming through.  I've read that most of the views are not good and I am pretty sure I read something a while ago about somone paying for a better view, but it was something like $75 extra a day for a bay view.  If my trade comes through, I will expect a bad view, but we don't spend a lot of time on the balcony, so that doesn't bother me as much as it might bother other people.
> 
> I would definately do a direct trade, but my experience with that process has not been good.  Plus, I would have to use my WM points for any direct exchange and booking WM resorts internally is hard -- so I don't think I would find much anyone would be interested in.  I do much better with trades through RCI, where WM works great.
> 
> ...



The last I knew there was a shuttle that took you over to the beach.  Maybe it is somehow seasonal now, but I've always seen it when I was there.  You can walk to the beach, though it isn't really close - maybe 1-2 miles so bikes might work better.  You are definitely close to the shopping, zip lines, bungy cords, etc.  There is always something going on in Baytowne Wharf.  There's a bandstand, open air restaurants with bands playing outside.  Sometimes there are even open-air kids movies at night.  Fireworks on Saturday night.  If you haven't seen it, check out the Sandestin website:  http://www.sandestin.com/ExploreSandestin.aspx .  We spend almost every night there when we are in town.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 24, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Boy, you guys.  Now, I want to go to this resort right now.  I'm sold on the place, just don't have high expecations of my trade request coming through.  I've read that most of the views are not good and I am pretty sure I read something a while ago about somone paying for a better view, but it was something like $75 extra a day for a bay view.  If my trade comes through, I will expect a bad view, but we don't spend a lot of time on the balcony, so that doesn't bother me as much as it might bother other people.
> 
> I would definately do a direct trade, but my experience with that process has not been good.  Plus, I would have to use my WM points for any direct exchange and booking WM resorts internally is hard -- so I don't think I would find much anyone would be interested in.  I do much better with trades through RCI, where WM works great.
> 
> ...



If you can't get into that timeshare, try the Wyndhams (Bay Club in Sandestin) or Wyndham Majestic Sun (unbelievable views and only about 2.5 miles from Sandestin) and Emerald Grande is on the other end of town, but beautiful views on the harbor.  I think Emerald Grande has a private beach closeby also.  Majestic Sun is directly across the street from the beach.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 25, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> I didn't know so many of you IntraWest owners trade through II.  This resort is not in II but I do see some of the Canadian resorts (not Whistler) in II a lot.  I'm guessing that whenever a Sandestine owner trades through II, what is given to II in return is one of the Canadian resorts. Not exactly a fair exchange



I don't understand what you mean by this.  As an Intrawest owner, I reserve a week of my choosing at one of the 3 CI resorts that exchange in II - namely Whistler, Tremblant or Palm Desert.  What is "given to II" is exactly that week.  There is no home resort in CI, so no one is a "Sandestin owner."  In any case I have gotten great trades in II with CI units.

Also, when I was at Sandestin this March, the tram/shuttle was running.  But I have never used it - it's about a half hour walk to the beach, or a quick bike ride - and bikes are free for 4 hours a day.  Otherwise you can drive there in about 5 minutes and there is ample parking.  We always rent a car.

The Village at Baytowne Wharf is walking distance from the CI - less than 10 minutes, but I personally have never been too  impressed with it.  In any case, don't walk there for dinner as it will be pitch black when you try to walk back!  Very few lights on that road.


----------



## TSPam (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,
Here is the Club intrawest back story:
CI used to trade with II
when they switched to RCI people who owned were allowed to stay with II but just for Tremblant, Wistler/Blackcomb and Palm Desert.

Before we would trade by picking a place and CI would get it for us and then they gave something to II. I think that they gave rather bad weeks/unit size and II got tired of it.

Now we must reserve a week that we want in the size that we want and then deposit it directly with II. I like this pretty well as I can pick the size and date that I want to minimize points need to get the trade that I want. (studio will get you most weeks in Orlando. 2 bed ski week needed to get a holiday week or summer beach week)


----------



## jdunn1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for this Pam, and to the other posters for explaining what Sandestin is like.  I didn't know Whistler was in II.  So far, I have no desire to ski in Canada, especially since now a passport is needed, but if I ever would ski in Canada, I think the CI resort in Whistler is the best Canadian ski resort.

Glad to read there is still a tram.  I would use the tram for the beach verses driving there, I think.  

So far, no luck with my trade but should it come through, I will post about it.

...has anyone used CI to get a Marriott week recently?  With the Marriott preference in II getting stronger and stronger, I am finding it very difficult to get a prime Marriott week with my WM points.  With my Marriott week, I can usually get what I want in short order but with my WM points, I wait and wait and hardly ever get a match.  Off season and shoulder season Marriott weeks are a differernt story, and so is anything in Orlando or the desert, but Marriott ski and Carolina beach weeks (and the island resorts) are a different story.  Nearly impossible to get one of those weeks outside of flex, and even in flex, the Marriott preference is there until less than 7 days before check-in.




TSPam said:


> Hi,
> Here is the Club intrawest back story:
> CI used to trade with II
> when they switched to RCI people who owned were allowed to stay with II but just for Tremblant, Wistler/Blackcomb and Palm Desert.
> ...


----------



## TSPam (May 14, 2012)

Hi,
I can get Marriott in the off season with my CI quite easily. I can usually uptrade in Orlando and Hilton head in very off season. I usually deposit studios so I don't expect and I don't see summer beach weeks or winter ski weeks. I do not know if a 2 bedroom unit with CI would pull a 2 bed prime week as I don't look to travel in the summer.

I did hear that the Marriott priority was only 3 days in flex but usually that is enough for it to be gone


----------

